

Ask HN: Is it possible to do dead reckoning on the iPhone? - tocomment

Can I use the accelerometer to figure out how far the iPhone has moved from its original position?  I'm mostly interested in the scale of inches and feet.  If it's possible, how accurate would it be?
======
notaddicted
[http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=iphone+dead+reckoning&l=1](http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=iphone+dead+reckoning&l=1)

decent answer in the second comment of the first google result.

Basically: There are 6 degrees of freedom: 3 translational, 3 rotational. To
do dead reckoning you don't have enough information.

If you can get over that issue (fix the phone or something), then the main
issue is gravity, if you misalign by 1 degree even after 30s you will be way
off.

